# Problemede de connexion de 2 mac en réseau & partage connexion internet



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,
Je posséde 2 Mac, un iMac 500 Mhz et le PowerBook G4 Titanium. Je posséde une connexion internet ADSL par Mangoosta
J'ai acheter un hub ethernet 8 ports pour pouvoir me connecter en réseau à mes 2 mac, ce qui marche mais pour aussi me connecter sur internet en meme temps sur les 2 marche mais je n'y arrive pas
J'ai installer IPNet Router.
J'arrive meme pas à me connecter a internet sur 1 Mac.
Je me demande si j'ai pas un probleme de cable.
Je suis également aller sur www.macadsl.com  mais je n'y arrive toujours pas
Est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider en m'expliquant exactement comment brancher le hub, quel cable faut t'il et comment présisément configurer IPNet Router.
vous pouvez m'écrire à : olimac.mac.com
ou ICQ : 45071994
Merci d'avance car c'est urgent.
Olivier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2001)

Salut,
J'ai un Mac et 2 PC, une connexion internet par le cable.
J'utilise IPNetRouter pour créer un réseau local en DHCP et permettre aux PC d'accéder a internet.
Pour faire cela, j'ai rajouté une 2ème carte ethernet dans le Mac, une pour le connecter directement au cable, l'autre pour le connecter au hub et faire le réseau local. Ensuite, j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de config en ligne de IPNetRouter pour faire un fichier de configuration qui m'active toutes  les options nécéssaires.
Il faut impérativement utiliser une version récente de IPNetRouter pour avoir l'option "DNS Forwarding" dans la fenêtre gateway, sans cela, pas d'internet sur les ordinateurs connectés au réseau local (j'utilise IPNetRouter 1.5.3)
Voilà, lis la doc de IPNetRouter, et vérifie bien tes branchements au hub, tout y est assez bien expliqué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2001)

juste une précision.
Il est possible avec IPNet router de simuler une seconde carte ethernet.
carte vituelle = 0,00 F


----------

